# Train Table Question



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

My table is coming along fine, but I have a question. I'm going to place 1" foam board on top of the wood base for the base of the layout. Around the edges of the table I am going to have 1x6 fascia. It seems like it would be a good idea to have the fascia extend above the wood base 1" high to protect the edges of the foam board, basically having the foam board inside the edges of the fascia, but many pictures of model railroad tables I've seen don't do this, they extend the foam to the very edges of the table. Doing it that way seems to be asking for the edges to get nicked/dented. Which way would be best?

Example -


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Personal preferences, to some extent.

I'd bring the facia board up to the top of the foam. If at any locations to carve into the foam to create valleys, rivers, etc., then I would correspondingly trim the facia board to echo/match that cut-down contour.

Some guys will add plexiglass to the facia, above the foam top, as a barrier to help prevent train over-the-edge derails, and/or to keep kids' hands away from fragile stuff.

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Easy one here,

two simple choices, foam down to the plywood and no vistors. #fail
or protect the foam and have guests. #win

Pookybear


----------

